# Messerschmitt Me210 \ Me410



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2014)

That's a great angle....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

Autobahn near Munich

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2015)

The atmosphere in that shot...looks like twilight...nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

the GI driving couldnt care less so to see. Injured left hand, no helmet


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> the GI driving couldnt care less so to see. Injured left hand, no helmet



Or the camo fooled him completely 

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2015)

Judging by the dead trees against the '410, it's presumably been abandoned there for some time - either that, or some Luftwaffe chappy didn't obey the rules of using natural vegetation as camouflage ! 
It would make an interesting model diorama.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2015)

What makes it a 410 and not a 210?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2015)

The 4.....I'll get Terry's coat.

Geo

Sorry, couldn't resist, two sleepless nights

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2015)

Me410A-3 Me410A-3, WNr.10259, F6+OK, 2(F)/AufklGr122 became TF209. Note 'P" applied to aircraft types for which there were no 'Pilots Notes'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 29, 2015)

Is that what the P was for? I always thought it stood for prototype, but I guess that might be one and the same huh?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes prototypes dont have pilot notes too.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2015)

The photo in post #1 is remarkable.

It looks to me like a long-shutter shot on an evening with a full moon to the photographer's back. The Jeep is parked and I'm going to bet that the driver was waiting for the photographer to quit fooling around so they could get going.



Crimea_River said:


> What makes it a 410 and not a 210?


Without being able to see the longer fuselage to be certain, we can pretty much be sure it's a 410 if this was in Bavaria late war (or post war) as the majority of the 210s were in Hungarian service along eastern front areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2015)

Assumed, yes. Assured, no.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2015)

I think the colour photo was actually taken in full daylight, probably using Kodachrome 25. Depending on the time of year, and I suspect around late May or mid June, then the photo was taken between approximately 11.00 am and 2.00 pm, with the sun almost directly overhead. 
What appear at first sight to be stars I believe are actually just spots on the print made from the original transparency, there are also white 'spots' on the trees. The saturation of sky tones has been affected either by exposure during the printing stage, or by degradation of the latent image over time', or a deliberate 'dodging' during printing for effect.
Look at the colour tones of the dead trees used as camouflage, the tones of the foliage in the 'shadow areas' of the forest, and at the strong shadows under the Jeep, compared to the road surface. This suggests strong light, from virtually directly overhead, as there is minimal elongation of the shadows.
Also, the skin tones of the driver are not those to be expected with a dusk or early night-time exposure, and there is no tonal change to the 'known' neutral colours, such as the serial number on the Jeep and the spirals on the aircraft's spinners..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Assumed, yes. Assured, no.


Well, you got me thinking (scary, yes) and while doing so, seemed to recall that there was another photo, quite similar, with a guy in a jeep looking at an abandoned Me262 along the highway.

So I did a little digging around and "Voila!!"






Here's a photo of an Me262 of Jv44 taken along the Salzburg-Munich Autobahn, in the Hofoldinger Forest area.

Note the guy in the jeep...the same jeep as in the Me410 photo (US Army s/n 2084641). Also notice the camouflage is as dead as the branches covering the Me410.

Also, this Me262 (WkNmr 111685) was originally assigned to Kg51 as 9K+FH...

On 8May 1943, I./Kg51 was converted to Me410 aircraft and eventually acquired Me262 fighter/bombers after being relocated on the Western front. It appears that Jv44 operated alongside Kg51 (and any other surviving units), as Jv44's last area of operations were the Salzburg area, which is most likely the reason why Kg51's Me262 was in Jv44's service at the end.

So I feel pretty sure that the aircraft in the first photo is a Me410.

* And Terry, I think you're right. Perhaps they attempted to get more detail out of the image, as the other color images I've seen seem to be over-contrasted (washed out).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2015)

I've seen variations of angle, and quality of exposure, on both the Me262 and Me 410 photos. The overall appearance, contrast and saturation of the print would depend on its origination - direct print, or via an interneg, and, of course, on the generation of reproduction - whether an original reproduction, or a copy of a copy of a copy, and so on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

great shots!


----------



## stona (Jan 31, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> Note 'P" applied to aircraft types for which there were no 'Pilots Notes'.



I believe the P did stand for 'prototype' generally. Unfamiliar German types (for which pilot's notes were surely available in post war testing) were similarly and distinctively marked, typically with yellow undersides.

Pilot's note's, the vast majority being relevant, were certainly available for these two 'P' marked aircraft.












I suppose the pilot could ignore the section on the undercarriage of the Spitfire float plane. The system was removed to save weight, so he'd never have found the controls 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2015)

Excellent detective work! Both of you!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hendon 1976

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2015)

Same aircraft, now restored, re-painted and in working order, at RAF Museum Cosford, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't believe that by the time of that photo (1945) there were any LW units operating the 210 - just the 410. If there were any 210s I think only Hungary were flying them.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2015)

Love that white building in the background. What is/was it? The museum? Doesn't look like it belongs in England.


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2015)

yes Jim, it is part of the RAF museum Hendon, still there but with lots of newer buildings now !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks brother. Very cool.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2015)

Me210 production

Caption translation google: A new aircraft of the German Air Force is created.
In the battles of late has been on all fronts, a new multi-purpose aircraft, the 'Messerschmitt ME 210', proved to be excellent. With this machine, which can be used as a heavy fighter, reconnaissance or destroyer, the German Air Force, a new powerful weapon was created, deserve special mention, nor its great speed and powerful armament.
Partial views in one of the workshops in which the fuselage assembly which takes place in hergestellen Grossserienbau 'ME 210'.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2015)

Me410B-2/U4, WNr.130379, of Zerstörergeschwader 26 ‘Horst Wessel’ captured by Red Army at Poznan, spring 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2016)

How romantic!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice formation shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2016)

me-210 cutaway

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

*Me 410A-1*: Light bomber. High Performance bomber. Used against the British Isles starting in 1943.
*Me 410A-1/U1*: Photo reconnaissance.
*Me 410A-1/U2*: Fighter bomber. Heavier armament. Had gun pack in the ventral weapons bay.
*Me 410A-1/U4*: Bomber destroyer. Had a 50 mm gun under the fuselage. It carried 21 rounds.
*Me 410A-2*: Heavy fighter.
*Me 410A-3*: Long range reconnaissance. Additional fuel in weapons bay.
*Me 410B*: Had two Daimler-Benz DB 603G engines (1,900 HP).
*Me 410B-1*:
*Me 410B-2*: Heavy fighter.
*Me 410B-3*: Reconnaissance.
*Me 410B-5*: Torpedo fighter. Didn't go into production.
*Me 410B-6*: Anti-shipping fighter. Had two 30 mm, two 20 mm, and two 13 mm guns. It used a FuG 200 Hohentweil radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Gun bay 
Messerschmitt Me 410 Hornisse (Hornet)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

Do not now if they are me-210 or 410.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Torch (Sep 4, 2017)

Always liked the looks of that plane..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

Good shots.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 6, 2017)

I have too Torch.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)

*Messerschmitt, Me 210, Hornisse* v-1




SDASM Archives


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 28, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 514688


hey, John, i wont tell anyone but you've put up a picture of a Ju88 there mate !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2018)

Bombing Fokker G.1's


----------



## johnbr (Dec 13, 2018)

Mechanics look over the cockpit of Messerschmitt Me 410A-3, TF209, at No. 1426 (Enemy Aircraft) Flight at Collyweston, Northamptonshire. This aircraft was formerly F6-OK of 2(F)/ 122, which landed intact and was captured at Monte Corvino, Italy. It arrived for testing at the Royal Aircraft Establishment, Farnborough, on 14 April 1944, and was also evaluated by the Aeroplane and Armament Experimental Establishment, Boscombe Down. TF209 flew with the Fighter Interception Unit at Wittering from August 1944 until March 1946 when it was transferred to No. 6 Maintenance Unit at Brize Norton.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2019)

Luftwaffe Schnellbomber Messerschmitt Me 410 Hornisse Hornet Frankreich 1943 ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldiers Posed w/ Abandoned Luftwaffe Me.210 Fighter Plane!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 410 Flugzeug Hornisse ZG 26 ! Kampfflugzeug Luftwaffe ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me 410 A-3 vermutlich Italien Kapitulation | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

12.5x17.5cm 1945 WWII ARCHIVE PRESS PHOTO GERMANY RUSSIA DRESDEN AIRCRAFT DEATH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

12.5x17.5cm 1945 WWII ARCHIVE PRESS PHOTO GERMANY RUSSIA DRESDEN AIRCRAFT DEATH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Post 86 is a reversed photo of Post 85

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF 210 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Org. Foto Me 410 II. ZG 76 Reichsverteidigung 1944 Malacky Tschecheslowakei | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

Messerschmitt Me 210 & Me 410:114 Original Photographs | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

Messerschmitt Me 210 & Me 410:114 Original Photographs | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

Messerschmitt Me 210 & Me 410:114 Original Photographs | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Messerschmitt Me410 Photo, HC464 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Messerschmitt Me410 Photo, HC464 | eBay



Now, if the Luftwaffe had Skybolt armed Vulcans...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 17, 2019)

rather poor form of us Brits fielding the Vulcan during WW2

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2019)

ORIGINAL PHOTO OF A CAPTURED GERMAN ME 410 WITH 20mm CANNON. TANK BUSTER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

Org. Foto Flugzeug Me 410 KG 51 Englandeinsatz 1943 Reichsverteidigung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured German ME-410 On Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured German ME-410 On Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier w/ Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-410 Fighter Plane (??+DC)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: US Soldier w/ Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-410 Fighter Plane (??+DC)!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 563877


took me a minute or two to figure out why that 410 looked odd !
no engines


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2019)

Should have gone to Specsavers ..............................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 210 V13 Luftwaffe prototyp Jagd flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 210 V1 Luftwaffe prototyp Jagd flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Fahrgestell Bruch beim deutschen Flugzeug Me 410 Flugplatz Dno Russland Ostfront | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Me 410 B-1 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Me 410 Bomber Flugzeug mit Britischer Hoheitskennung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Me 410 Hornisse Flugzeug am Flugplatz LÄRZ 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me410 Kennung Zerstörer K2217 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German MESSERSCHMITT ME 210 Bomber fighter plane* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Me410A-3 Me410A-3, WNr.10259, F6+OK, 2(F)/AufklGr122 became TF209. Note 'P" applied to aircraft types for which there were no 'Pilots Notes'.
> 
> View attachment 283221
> 
> ...


TF209









MESSERSCHMITT ME410 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

MESSERSCHMITT ME410 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





TF209

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2022)

CATANIA Septeber 1943



















Org. Photo: US View Abandoned LuftwaffeMe-410 Fighter Plane; CATANIA, Italy 1943 | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

II./Zerstörergeschwader 26
























2.WK. Fotos Luftwaffe "II./Zerstörergeschwader 26, Ho.We." Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK. Fotos Luftwaffe "II./Zerstörergeschwader 26, Ho.We." Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Bomb loading G1+??



















2.WK. Luftwaffe, Originalfotos Messerschmitt 210, Bombenladung | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK. Luftwaffe, Originalfotos Messerschmitt 210, Bombenladung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

Rockets ??+FS 2N+NR





























4 Originalfotos, 2.WK Luftwaffe ME 410-A, Kennung "ZG 26" | eBay


Entdecken Sie 4 Originalfotos, 2.WK Luftwaffe ME 410-A, Kennung "ZG 26" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

December 1942 Catania



















Foto, Wk2, Rückansicht eines Flugzeuges in Catania 1942 (N)50674 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Rückansicht eines Flugzeuges in Catania 1942 (N)50674 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------

